# Editing posts



## dsp921 (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't have the icon to edit my posts, am I supposed to? I thought
everyone could edit their posts, what am I missing??

Thanks


----------



## dsp921 (Feb 1, 2005)

That figures, in this thread the edit icon is there, but it doesn't show up on my other posts.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> I don't have the icon to edit my posts, am I supposed to? I thought
> everyone could edit their posts, what am I missing??
> 
> Thanks




Members (* Non Staff *) can edit their post for about 5 minutes after the post is made, from my experience and others input. If you need something corrected, you can contact a moderator for the forum where the post is made and then ask the moderator if they would be willing to make the correction.

It is not the general policy for our staff to modify posts, or to correct spelling errors and such. 

I hope this answers you question.

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Super Moderator


----------



## dsp921 (Feb 1, 2005)

You guys are quick...
Yeah, that pretty much answers my question.

Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> You guys are quick...
> Yeah, that pretty much answers my question.
> 
> Thanks



Quick? Maybe 

Lucky to sign on and have this be the the most recent updated thread with your original post? Yes. 

Sometimes it is better to be Lucky than good.  :ultracool 

I am glad we were abloe to answer your question.
 :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 1, 2005)

The time limit for a member to edit used to be one hour.

 See *here *from Bob: 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14973

 -Michael


----------

